# Spring scents



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you adding any new scents for spring?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 1, 2008)

I got in quite a few from NG and WSP about 3 or 4 weeks ago and have used only a couple.  One was the Pearberry I scented your shealoe with Tab.  It's a keeper! :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lane (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not changing my soap line, but I am doing some adj. to my Tart line...


I'm adding: 
Black Raspberry Vanilla (Peak) <AMAZING Dup!
Fruit Slices (Peak)
Botanical Orchard & Nectar (Peak)
Fresh Baked Bread (B&B)
Wild Cherry (Peak)

Getting rid of:
Apple Orchard (WSP)
Juicy Cherry (WSP)


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I am adding (so far):

Mangorita (ICS)
Cantaloupe Lily (ICS)
Chamomile & Musk Melon (MC)


----------



## NaturalSoapGirl (Mar 18, 2008)

lots!

Fresh Herbal Mint (my own blend)
Satsuma
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Jasmine Vanilla (my own blend)
Cool Water
Bay Rum
Vanilla Musk


Deciding on a few more this week - but those are my new ones and I made 3 of my other favorites. I had a craft fair so I made 10 batches in 3 evenings. My new record!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2008)

Satsuma has been tempting me lately...


----------

